# Let's talk crap



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope I do not offend anyone with this topic. I really am serious about the topic. I have seen three different types so for in my short season of having goats. There is the normal berry type. There is the dog style type. There is the running, watery type. Is there any others? Can someone please set me straight and tell me the reasons for the different types?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Any type of poop that is not firm berries is a cause for concern. If there is clumpy, dog-like or runny poop, I would get a fecal sample done and see if the goat(s) have any worms, deworm accordingly. Clumpy poop could also mean the goat just ate too much of something good or too much of something not so good.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, normal berries are well normal. The dog kind usually means that you have changed the feed and gave to much at a time and it has to much protein. If that happens, just cut back on the new food and increase it slower. The runs, well that can be stress, illness, cocci, or a number of thing. If I ever have a goat with the runs, I get a sample and do a fecal on it to make sure it is not Cocci. You have to know your goats and the whole situation and any changes that can cause these.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Richie - you always find a way to make my day interesting.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank ya'll. Yeah and the name is Richie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

berry is good...but not if you see tape fragments... in between the berry's 

dog poo ......can indicate to much lush pasture of rich feed...or possible worms


watery/running is the worst.....if it is colored the same as what they have been eating ...such as alfalfa it will be green....cream color is to much oat hay ect...with simple one day treatment of of pepto ...with no improvements a fecal should be done........Black runny poo or poo with blood in it...can indicate cocci........... of course this type can indicate a high worm load.....to.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Editted - sorry


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Like others have said berries are normal. When it gets soft and clumpy can be a cause for concern. Or course it can just mean they ate too much of nice spring grass that they arnt used to. If you change hay you will sometimes see this. If its watery thats bad, a cause for concern with worms or cocci. Sometimes it will be thick and runny. Usually a good indication that they have worms cocci or ate too much of a good thing like grain. 
In kids, the poop is usually a yellowy type color, from the milk. But it still comes in the form of berries. usually clumped together until they are about a month old. When they start eating more solids you will see more normal looking berries, but in miniature.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just want to add to what the others are saying.

Sometimes when a doe is about to kid (like the week or so prior) she will get soft clumpy to dog like stools. THis can happen also the week or so after they kid. This can be normal but it never hurts to check them for worms and cocci as the stress of the body getting ready for kidding or kidding can cause them to be overun with worms or cocci. But othertimes it is just the body's changes that is causing the change in stool texture.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Also....everyone one pretty much covered all the "abnormal" poop...and the usual reasons, I just wanted to add that no two goats have look a like berries. They are all different in size and shape and is totally normal for that goat. My yearling pygmy/nigi Bailey has berries that are not round at all...they are oval and look alot like rat turds.....she is the only one that has poo that looks like this, everyone else has marbles and I know that this is normal for her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz thats to funny -- all mine have oval berries 

some are smaller then others some are darker. Yup there are differences but I dont always know whos are whos as it isnt something I study LOL


----------

